# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  دجاج بالمايونيز......

## ام_ابراهيم

عزيزاتي كيف طريقه الدجاج بالمايونيز...

امممممممممم><


احس افرو الدجاج وعقب اخلطه مع المايونيز بس ؟؟؟؟؟

ول في طرق امممم><
ابي طعمها يكووووووووووووووووون شرات الي بالاستراحات ادنوك هههه اتشرط

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## مـــــريم

ان شاء الله الخوات ما بقصرن ..

----------


## ~..أم الدويس..~

يبي صدور دياي وقطعيهن مكعبات وحمسيهن مع بهارات فلفل اسود وملح وحطي عليه يزر وبقدونس اي شي تبينه و وآخر شي حطي مايونيز واذا تبين شويه جبن وبندي عنه وحطيف في السندوشج وخلاص

هالطريقه اسهل من تفوير الدياي

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

ما عندي فكره عنها

----------


## LADY 4 DUBAI

تعرفين انج بنت حلال ..^؛^

امس سويناهـ عشا ..

واللهـ طلع جنهـ مال شيشات البترول هع ...=D

اول شي تفورين قطع الدياي مع إضافة ( هيل + ورق غار + فلفل اسمر ) عشان نتخلص من ريحة الدياي ...

عقب نفتتهم .. و نضيف خاشوقة جبن + 3 خواشيق و تخلطينهم ..

و بس .. و هني و عافيهـ ...(:


||

----------


## Hno0odah

انا امس كان عشان دياي بالمايونيز 

فورة الدياي مع شوية خل وسينابون وفلفل اسود .. لأني ما اداني ريحة الدياي 

المهم بعدين قصيت خس و طماطم وخيار كلهم صغار صغار 

وبعدين يا موضوع الخلطه واللي هي عباره عن 
مايونيز وشوية روب وشوية جبن قلاصات وشويه ملح وفلفل اسود وليمونه وبقسماط << للعلم حلوا البقسماط مع الدياي و بس 
خطلهم كلهم مع بعض والطعم يمي يمي مع شوية داقوس في السانويش 
رهيب

----------


## حمادية

موفقة الغلا

----------


## أم مها11ري

* طريقة Hno0odah .....خصوصا الصلصة* 
*اما الدياي افضل اني ما أفوره بالاول اذا فورتيه تحسينه عص شووية*
*واذا حمستي البصل وضفتي الدياي عليه يطلع طعمه احلى ويكون لين*

*البنات ماقصروا ..بانتظار التطبيق* 
**

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

يمي يمي تسلمووووووووووووووون حبيباتي

----------


## فساتيني

هلا اختي

الطريقه سهله جدا

انا أسويها ووووايد تعيبهم الصراحه


دجاج مفوّر+ملفوف مقطع شرائح رفيعه وصغيره+خس مقطع شرائح رفيعه+مايونيز+ملح وفلفل اسود اشوي ع حسب الرغبه


الدجاج طبعا لما تفورينه حطي معاه اي اعشاب عشان الريحه ولما يخلص,عقب قطعيه صغار صغار بيديج انا أعصر عليه ليمون اشوي
واخلطيه مع الملفوف والخس والمايونيز والملح وحطيه ف توست مثلا وعقب حمصيه من فوق فالتوستر وااايد حلو يطلع

وبالعافيه

----------


## ذربه المعاني

موفقة انشالله

----------

